# What's Your Brand Of Chocolate Decadence?



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 26, 2012)

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen; 


As always, a pleasure to hear all your feedback and enjoyable discussions. 

I have a few brands of chocolate decadence I truly enjoy. 

The first is Sprüngli in Zürich, Switzerland. The Corporation Sprüngli produces a lovely brand stretched product called Lindt ... 

The other is lauded for its rich delicious blend of dark cacoa with hits of spices and is called Green & Black´s Maya Gold Organic Chocolate, from the U.K.

Kindest.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 26, 2012)

I just like them dark.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 28, 2012)

Lindt peanut butter and chocolate truffles are on my short list . I don't care for Green and Blacks especially the Sea Salt or Chili ones.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 28, 2012)

To be honest, I am not a big chocolate lover at all. Every so often, I'll eat a chocolate chip cookie or three, but it's not something I go out of my way for. It's always kind of puzzled me when I see people go gaga over the stuff. My wife is one of those. She loves everything chocolate and has even been known to jaywalk through 10 lanes of busy traffic if there is a chocolatier on the other side of the street. 

There is a brand of Belgian chocolate that she likes quite a bit, but I can't remember the name of it for the life of me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Apr 28, 2012)

I love Ghirardelli and Lindt dark chocolate in the 70%-72% cocoa range. I also love the Lindt dark chocolate with orange and dark chocolate with chilis. The Ghirardelli raspberry filled dark chocolate squares are a little bit of heaven on earth. Ritter Sport dark chocolate with whole hazelnuts is really good.

For milk chocolate, I love Toblorone. I also like Heath and Skor chocolate covered toffee. Cadbury makes the only plain milk chocolate bar that is worth eating as far as I'm concerned and their Caramello bar is yummy. 

I love well made fudge style brownies with almonds or walnuts. My grandmother's recipe for chocolate mayonaise cake is pretty awesome, especially drizzeled with homemade caramel sauce and sprinkled with chopped walnuts.

I love hot chocolate made with cinnamon and vanilla or with a little mint extract added. And a chocolate shake made with a good vanilla ice cream, Hershey's syrup, cinnamon and a dash of cardamom is yummy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the Lindt truffles.  All of them.  Even the white chocolate is glorious.  And Canadian Caramello, luscious.  Actually, most Canadian chocolate is wonderful.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a buddy who goes to swizterland about once a year and he brings back lindt chocolate bars. They are crazy good and better than the ones available here. They have the same flavors but they must have a different recipe for export.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 28, 2012)

These do it for me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 28, 2012)

Any good dark chocolate is perfect.  I really like Dove Dark Chocolates.  Who am I kidding, offer me chocolate and I will take you up on it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 29, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies & Gents,

Thanks for all the interesting feedback. 

Have a lovely Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 29, 2012)

Good Morning Purple Giraffe,

Yes, I had forgotten about this gorgeous Italian Chocolate. We always have it when we are at the Condo, in Puglia ... 

However, when in Madrid, we have Lindt or Green & Black´s as well as a Barcelona Producer, Oriol who is a chocolatier and artisan who studied baking under Chef Ferrán Adriá. He has two chocolate boutiques as well, one in Barcelona and one in Madrid not far from our loft. Ferrán Adrià spoke very well of Italian Chocolates in an interview I had done on him, a couple of years ago. 

Thanks for posting and feedback.
Have nice Sunday.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a chocolatier here, they are called _Posh Chocolat_, their chocolates are divine.  I buy one little cake each Friday for Shrek and I to share.  Truffle Chocolate Mousse Cake. 

The last bakery I worked in (over 20 years now) made truffles...I was in heaven.  The baker got his chocolate from Switzerland, I don't remember the name of it.  When he was done, oh my!


----------



## bakechef (Apr 29, 2012)

I love all chocolate.  I love milk chocolate when it is done right, which seems to be more rare with mass marketed domestic brands.  I love Cadbury milk chocolate from the UK (I can get it at World Market) but the Cadbury here (made by Hershey) tastes just as waxy as a Hershey bar to me.  I do like Dove and Ghiradelli milk chocolates.

With dark chocolate, I am pretty picky, just like with coffee it can taste bitter to me.  I like Dove dark chocolate because it has a robust flavor but isn't harsh.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 29, 2012)

Princess Fiona,

Thanks for posting. Posh Chocs. Sound wonderful. 

I have also had some lovely lovely chocolate over in Italia, and The brands are: Domori, Permigotti, Caffarel and Ferrero ... 

Nathalia lives in Zürich, and we always go to Sprüngli and they are the parent corporation of Lindt ... Could it be Sprüngli ? This is to die for and was dropt from heaven, I assure you. It is world renowned and they have a café where they have worldwide coffees / espresso / cappucchino & internaitonal teas ... It is the oldest chocolatier in Switzerland. 

Sprüngli also manufacturers. 

@ Bake Chef: Ghiradelli, from San Francisco is a good brand too ... They have some wonderful flavors. 

Thanks to both of you for posting and views.

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, it was Sprüngli!  Thank you, I remember the wrapping.  He got it in 10 pound bricks and processed it from there.  One truffle and you were set for chocolate for the day.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 29, 2012)

I know the 1st European Country on your List ! 

Sprüngli is one of the best chocolatiers in the world ... 

Shall have to mail you a package when we go to see Nathalia and the boys. 

Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I know the 1st European Country on your List !
> 
> Sprüngli is one of the best chocolatiers in the world ...
> 
> ...



Oh, yum!  Margi!  It would be very appreciated!  Let me know and I'll PM you my address.  I'll have to think of a mailable treat for you!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 29, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Love the Lindt truffles.  All of them.  Even the white chocolate is glorious.  And Canadian Caramello, luscious.  Actually, most Canadian chocolate is wonderful.


It's true. Even our Hershey's is better.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 29, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> It's true. Even our Hershey's is better.



I know. 

Bakechef described it well, our US chocolate is "waxy".  Wonder why?


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 29, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I know.
> 
> Bakechef described it well, our US chocolate is "waxy". Wonder why?


 
Probably so it can hold up in a vending machine!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 29, 2012)

My favorite is, and probably always will be Chocolates & Chocolate Gifts | See's Candies.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 29, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> My favorite is, and probably always will be Chocolates & Chocolate Gifts | See's Candies.


I really, really like See's Candies. I like that people who like creams, can have those, and people who don't can have something else.


----------



## bakechef (Apr 30, 2012)

See's set up a Kiosk in a local mall one Christmas season, There products were really good!


----------



## Addie (Apr 30, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I have a buddy who goes to Switzerland about once a year and he brings back lindt chocolate bars. They are crazy good and better than the ones available here. They have the same flavors but they must have a different recipe for export.


 
The Lindt chocolates for the United States are made in New Hampshire. They even have a chocolatier that they sent here from Switzerland. The recipe is the same as what is made in Switzerland. But I am sure the airlines appreciates him spending all that money flying that far when they are right in his own back yard. The CEO and most of the employees are from Switzerland also. Throughout the year, the owners come here to make sure the product is not being compromised. The milk for the milk chocolate items comes from a local dairy on a daily basis and is about a fresh as you can get.


----------



## tinlizzie (May 7, 2012)

Our local chocolatier is Norman Love, whose chocolates are works of art, almost too pretty to eat, but very good as well.  

Those are just for special occasions, being so expensive; I also like Trader Joe's light & dark chocolates and those meltingly wonderful Lindt little round truffle balls. 

In baked goods, chocolate anythings.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I really, really like See's Candies. I like that people who like creams, can have those, and people who don't can have something else.


 
See Chocolates are not available in this part of the country. At least I have never seen them. Only on TV.


----------



## taxlady (May 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> See Chocolates are not available in this part of the country. At least I have never seen them. Only on TV.


You can order them online: Chocolates & Chocolate Gifts | See's Candies They even have some that are sugar free.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> You can order them online: Chocolates & Chocolate Gifts | See's Candies They even have some that are sugar free.


 
I am a strong believer in giving my business to local establishments whenever possible. We have several in house chocoatetiers close by. Putnam Pantry comes to mind. If you get there too early in the day, you have to wait for them to come out of the kitchen. Pewter Pot is another one. Both within 15 minutes from where I live.


----------



## taxlady (May 7, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am a strong believer in giving my business to local establishments whenever possible. We have several in house chocoatetiers close by. Putnam Pantry comes to mind. If you get there too early in the day, you have to wait for them to come out of the kitchen. Pewter Pot is another one. Both within 15 minutes from where I live.


Good for you. Chocolates shouldn't earn too many air miles.


----------



## Addie (May 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Good for you. Chocolates shouldn't earn too many air miles.


 
And the best part is that there are no chemicals to tie them over for long storage.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

Barbara, Tax lady and Addie,

Thanks for all your lovely replies. Always a pleasure to hear from you all.

I am a Sprüngli woman, and I also like Lindt. Unfortunately, I have never had Sees or Chocolate Gifts mentioned by Barbara and Tax lady. 

Though, a Godiva is lovely too ... Amongst numerous Italian chocs. 

Have nice evening.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

Tinlizzie,

Lindt !  Swiss Sprüngli is the parent and owner of Lindt ... 

Thanks for your feedback. Yes, I too like to purchase from a local Chocalatier and find out all the new trends, types, fillings, shapes, textures etcetra ...

Kind regards.
M.C.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 31, 2013)

just what i needed--i've accidentally discovered a wonderful american-made chocolate on the market!!  the chocolate is belgian, but made in boulder colorado, employing classic european chocolate-creating methods. the cocoa content ranges from 33-77%, and there are 24 different flavors.  each bar is fresh wrapped in gold foil paper, and each contains a classic love poem written in the inner wrapper. (sigh)  romance goes so naturally with quality chocolate, i think.  i chose the semi-sweet chocolate bars, one with almonds and sea salt, the other a delicious dark chocolate with freeze-dried raspberry bits, mmmm....very affordable, too, these chocolove bars.  
i found chocoloves at relay, a local food company that delivers my groceries.  amazon carries some flavors of this chocolate too, but there are better prices online elsewhere....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 31, 2013)

vitauta said:


> just what i needed--i've accidentally discovered a wonderful american-made chocolate on the market!!  the chocolate is belgian, but made in boulder colorado, employing classic european chocolate-creating methods. the cocoa content ranges from 33-77%, and there are 24 different flavors.  each bar is fresh wrapped in gold foil paper, and each contains a classic love poem written in the inner wrapper. (sigh)  romance goes so naturally with quality chocolate, i think.  i chose the semi-sweet chocolate bars, one with almonds and sea salt, the other a delicious dark chocolate with freeze-dried raspberry bits, mmmm....very affordable, too, these chocolove bars.
> i found chocoloves at relay, a local food company that delivers my groceries.  amazon carries some flavors of this chocolate too, but there are better prices online elsewhere....



Hmmm, maybe I will have to look into this one.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2013)

vitauta said:


> just what i needed--i've accidentally discovered a wonderful american-made chocolate on the market!!  the chocolate is belgian, but made in boulder colorado, employing classic european chocolate-creating methods. the cocoa content ranges from 33-77%, and there are 24 different flavors.  each bar is fresh wrapped in gold foil paper, and each contains a classic love poem written in the inner wrapper. (sigh)  romance goes so naturally with quality chocolate, i think.  i chose the semi-sweet chocolate bars, one with almonds and sea salt, the other a delicious dark chocolate with freeze-dried raspberry bits, mmmm....very affordable, too, these chocolove bars.
> i found chocoloves at relay, a local food company that delivers my groceries.  amazon carries some flavors of this chocolate too, but there are better prices online elsewhere....



 Vit, I didn't realize the name was Chocoloves, thought that was YOUR pet name for them!  They sound delish.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jul 31, 2013)

vitauta said:


> just what i needed--i've accidentally discovered a wonderful american-made chocolate on the market!! the chocolate is belgian, but made in boulder colorado, employing classic european chocolate-creating methods. the cocoa content ranges from 33-77%, and there are 24 different flavors. each bar is fresh wrapped in gold foil paper, and each contains a classic love poem written in the inner wrapper. (sigh) romance goes so naturally with quality chocolate, i think. i chose the semi-sweet chocolate bars, one with almonds and sea salt, the other a delicious dark chocolate with freeze-dried raspberry bits, mmmm....very affordable, too, these chocolove bars.
> i found chocoloves at relay, a local food company that delivers my groceries. amazon carries some flavors of this chocolate too, but there are better prices online elsewhere....


 

Oh My !!!!   Not sure if I should thank you or curse you for finding this  LOL

They look soooo good !!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Lindt for me all the way


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2013)

Lindt here also. 

Godiva has lost its appeal to a lot of Americans. Dove has gone too commercial. My 7-11 always have those Hershey mini bars of dark chocolate for 25 cents each. I always have to buy one when I go there. I love any dark chocolate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2013)

For a special treat I like Alethea's.

Build Your Own Custom Box of Fresh Handmade Chocolates, Sponge Candy, Chocolate Truffles, Chocolate Popcorn, Turtles, Charlie Chaplin - Alethea's Chocolates - Alethea's Chocolates

My all time favorite childhood treat is:

Ice Cubes, 82 count

For everyday "drug store" chocolate I like Ferrero Rocher or Dove.

It's all good!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2013)

Handmade chocolates made in the back of small boutiques is my favourite.


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> For a special treat I like Alethea's.
> 
> Build Your Own Custom Box of Fresh Handmade Chocolates, Sponge Candy, Chocolate Truffles, Chocolate Popcorn, Turtles, Charlie Chaplin - Alethea's Chocolates - Alethea's Chocolates
> 
> ...


 
Chocolate covered potato chips? Be still my heart!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2013)

Addie said:


> Chocolate covered potato chips? Be still my heart!




Those are pretty common in New York state.  

The milk chocolate and salt make a great combination.  

They are easy to make at home, just be sure to use the chips with ridges and make a lot!


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Those are pretty common in New York state.
> 
> The milk chocolate and salt make a great combination.
> 
> They are easy to make at home, just be sure to use the chips with ridges and make a lot!


 
I'll will have to do them in dark chocolate.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

We love dark chocolate too Ads  We buy Nestle Club 

I dont like the Lindt 70% and 85% though...not sweet enough for me....I love the Lindt creamy milk chocolate YUM!!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 1, 2013)

i like to have all of my chocolate bases covered,  so am now registered to receive newsletters from alethea's chocolates....did i hear someone say that chocolate-covered chips are easy to make at home?  could i see a recipe, please?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 1, 2013)

vitauta said:


> i like to have all of my chocolate bases covered,  so am now registered to receive newsletters from alethea's chocolates....did i hear someone say that chocolate-covered chips are easy to make at home?  could i see a recipe, please?



1. Melt milk chocolate in a double boiler over barely simmering water.

2. Dip potato chip in the melted chocolate and place on waxed paper to             harden.

3. Lick fingers and return to step two. 

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/chocolate-covered-potato-chips/


----------



## vitauta (Aug 1, 2013)

mmm, i'm liking (licking) number three.  thanks, aunt bea.  this does look easy and yummy to do....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 2, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> 1. Melt milk chocolate in a double boiler over barely simmering water.
> 
> 2. Dip potato chip in the melted chocolate and place on waxed paper to             harden.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## vitauta (Aug 11, 2013)

i wonder if chocolate covered pretzels can be made using the same easy recipe as the cc potato chips.  should be, right?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 12, 2013)

I would think so Vit. You'd just be dipping pretzels or pretzel chips instead.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nestle have just bought out a lovely plain block of milk chocolate called Wonka...it is sooo nice


----------

